# MSNBC Troubles on XM?



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

The MSNBC feed on channel 130 has been broadcasting Time & Again reruns for the past couple of days as far I can tell. The normal simulcast has not been there. Anyone know what's going on with the XM feed?


----------



## sobal (Jun 4, 2004)

Since MSNBC is broadcasting the Olympics and XM is not cleared to air even the audio of Olympic coverage, XM is airing alternative programming. Look for the simulcast to return after the Olympics end February 26.


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------

